
House GOP quietly closes investigation into Flint water crisis - legodt
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/house-gop-quietly-closes-flint-mich-water-investigation/
======
anon363764
VICE News Tonight recently covered this: Flint doesn't even know yet how much
pipe has to be replaced. It could be up to 200 megabucks more just for
retrofitting lead pipes. Healthcare is getting 50 megabucks of 100 from
Congress, but Trump seems apt to keep Flint residents poisoned and
inconvenienced. It's another bulldozing tribal sites over the weekend before
the TRO hearing kinda desecration added to the insult after the poisoning.

